# Ceado E37S Owners Thread



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I know quite a few of us on here have this grinder so thought it might be worth setting up a dedicated thread.

I will start the ball rolling... anyone having issues with the SCC at all? I have the newer metal flap, but I find it hard to find the sweet spot between preventing the coffee flying out horizontally and reduced clumping - I just seem to go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Coffee flying out could mean partially blocked chute. Certainly worth investigating.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I know quite a few of us on here have this grinder so thought it might be worth setting up a dedicated thread.
> 
> I will start the ball rolling... anyone having issues with the SCC at all? I have the newer metal flap, but I find it hard to find the sweet spot between preventing the coffee flying out horizontally and reduced clumping - I just seem to go from one extreme to the other.


i mirror that issue. constant flying coffee for me


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

In what might be an entirely unhelpful post, I managed to find the sweet spot (or the sweet spot found me) pretty much instantly - no flying, minimal clumping - I don't even need to use the funnel I fashioned - luck?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I get the occasional spewing of coffee. Find a little play with the flap thing sorts it out. Doesn't happen often enough to be really annoying for me.


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

As per Mister_Tad for me I'm afraid. I got a lot of the coffee flying out when churning through a few kgs to season the burrs but since then have only had it happen once which was quickly resolved by poking around a bit.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

"Poking around a bit" - do you mean sticking something up the chute (oo'er mrs), or adjusting the flap via the screw?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I was never a fan of the design and I think your problem fluffes may be to do with the amount of tension there is on the SCC adjustment rod (or lack of).

If there's quite a bit of play on it then inevitably as you grind, the pressure of the grinds on the grind chamber flap and adjustment flap will push it an eventual threshold where the maintained gap is just enough to let the grinds flow through uninterrupted.

As far as I can tell there is no way to adjust the play on the adjustment rod as it just sits there in place with a couple of washers...

Could always have a go at making a clump crusher if it becomes unresolvable.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been noticing lately that I get better looking (and tasting) extractions if I give the grinds a quick stir in the PF before I level and tamp. If I just grind, level and tamp then I see more dead spots on the bottom of the PF and the occasional spritzer.

(This may be tied in with SCC setting I guess - more tension probably mixes the grinds more as they pass through)


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I joined the E37s club 2 days ago and I'm highly impressed, fluffy cones so far with no spraying or clumping. Mine has the latest SCC and is set to slightly open. Looking forward to seeing if this continues.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Lucky you. I'm having a lot of trouble with mine! I've tried slight tweaks to the SCC (like 5 degrees in either direction) but it goes from spraying to retaining a big chunk. I'm struggling to get a consistent dose to within a gram, as it's a lottery as to how much decides to fall out of the chute or get stuck. I'd love to get to the bottom of this as this was always my dream grinder but unless it's me being a Duffus then it's more like an expensive mistake. I haven't posted about this much because I keep hoping it'll settle down with use, or it's the beans, or I'll find some adjustment that works. Also I'm a bit embarrassed about having spent more than I can really afford on a grinder and not be 100% happy with it. I've been away a lot and so not able to play much and try people's suggestions, but that's finished now so I'd love to get this sorted.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Lucky you. I'm having a lot of trouble with mine! I've tried slight tweaks to the SCC (like 5 degrees in either direction) but it goes from spraying to retaining a big chunk. I'm struggling to get a consistent dose to within a gram, as it's a lottery as to how much decides to fall out of the chute or get stuck. I'd love to get to the bottom of this as this was always my dream grinder but unless it's me being a Duffus then it's more like an expensive mistake. I haven't posted about this much because I keep hoping it'll settle down with use, or it's the beans, or I'll find some adjustment that works. Also I'm a bit embarrassed about having spent more than I can really afford on a grinder and not be 100% happy with it. I've been away a lot and so not able to play much and try people's suggestions, but that's finished now so I'd love to get this sorted.


I found the scc a bit tricky too but nothing like as bad as you've described. I either had coffee flying out across the kitchen, or a build up of small clumps towards the back of the portafilter. The clumps weren't too bad, just a bit of an annoyance. I suspect it's better or worse depending on bean, roast, humidity, etc.

One option is to try the A.R.S.E mod (search on the forum) as this has made a difference for a few people, but I appreciate not everyone will want to start dismantling their grinder.

I would always adjust the flap with an empty chamber, so have a poke around up the chute to clear the coffee out before adjusting.

Be prepared for the output to change whenever you adjust the flap and/or grind size. Are you getting inconsistent output without adjusting anything?

What beans have you been using?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Fluffles.

I've waited until I can say I've tried lots of different beans. Doesn't seem to be the issue. I mainly get grinds flying out after I've cleaned it out. I don't get much clumping (although more than my supposedly inferior 65E). Once a chunk has built up at the top of the chute I don't get any flying out. The problem is then one of inconsistent dose weight. It's a total lottery what I will get out. Often falls short and I end up poking about with a wooden stirrer to release some. Never had all this trouble with the Zenith which was accurate to 0.3g. Luckily I still have it so I can always go back but that wasn't the plan when I bought this supposedly brilliant grinder. I'm keen to discuss this with other users as I'm still hopeful I can get it right. How much does your dose tend to vary by? Also, how much does one adjust the SCC flap by? I have only turned the screw maybe 15° in each direction from how it came, I assume it's a direct connection to the flap and determines the start position? Or does it turn multiple rotations and affect the tension? After all the great reviews, I can only think that it's just me not finding the right settings, unless by some unlucky chance there's a problem with mine. There is definitely a good earth so I don't think the static can be down to the euro plug. (I'm running it with an adaptor until I'm sure it doesn't need to be returned). I have electrical continuity between chute and my espresso machine (nearest other metal thing) via the earth connector so I can rule out earthing. Could it be something missing or in the wrong position where the grinds exit the chamber? Curious to know what accuracy and what settings other owners have found best.

Out for a bit but will check back later. Cheers all.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Hi Fluffles.
> 
> I've waited until I can say I've tried lots of different beans. Doesn't seem to be the issue. I mainly get grinds flying out after I've cleaned it out. I don't get much clumping (although more than my supposedly inferior 65E). Once a chunk has built up at the top of the chute I don't get any flying out. The problem is then one of inconsistent dose weight. It's a total lottery what I will get out. Often falls short and I end up poking about with a wooden stirrer to release some. Never had all this trouble with the Zenith which was accurate to 0.3g. Luckily I still have it so I can always go back but that wasn't the plan when I bought this supposedly brilliant grinder. I'm keen to discuss this with other users as I'm still hopeful I can get it right. How much does your dose tend to vary by? Also, how much does one adjust the SCC flap by? I have only turned the screw maybe 15° in each direction from how it came, I assume it's a direct connection to the flap and determines the start position? Or does it turn multiple rotations and affect the tension? After all the great reviews, I can only think that it's just me not finding the right settings, unless by some unlucky chance there's a problem with mine. There is definitely a good earth so I don't think the static can be down to the euro plug. (I'm running it with an adaptor until I'm sure it doesn't need to be returned). I have electrical continuity between chute and my espresso machine (nearest other metal thing) via the earth connector so I can rule out earthing. Could it be something missing or in the wrong position where the grinds exit the chamber? Curious to know what accuracy and what settings other owners have found best.
> 
> Out for a bit but will check back later. Cheers all.


 That's very interesting. I don't have one of this, but that was in my shortlist due to how great this grinder is.

If I may, I am somehow interested in the "consistency" in the dosing. I've been thinking about this for a while now, and every time I think about this I think that's an almost impossible task to achieve. My grinder (Profitec t64) does somehow the same: It will most of the time dose 18g. However, sometimes I get annoyed that the dose is inconsistent, sometimes to +/- 2g, but that doesn't happen very often. It is usually bang on or +/- 1g.

Why? I think it is to do with the retention behind the anti-static device (whether it is a grid or a device like in the e37s). In my case, it is almost the rule that, if you get a shot that dispensed 17g, next time I'll get 19g. It is almost that the amount of grinds that was meant to have ended up in the PF didn't quite made to the other side, so, in the next shot, the usual 18g grams were dispensed and the extra 1g from the previous shot ended up there too. If I remove the anti-static device from my grinder (the grid like the mazzers) I get some static, and I believe that is the exact same thing that happens to your grinder when you have the flap "open" and the grounds just spray everywhere.

That all said, I can pretty much say that the amount of coffee that ends up in the PF in the morning is never the same amount When I grind in the afternoon, potentially related to temperature / humidity in the kitchen.

Saying all of that, I am not sure whether the "perfect grinder" exist. The quest continues.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Find that lie is pretty good on dosing, but then has fits for a day or so when the grind weight falls off. I usually put this down to beans, humidity, staling as they get older or being newer and not fully rested. I set button two to 5 seconds and button one to 0.5 and I have no problem in blipping a couple times to make the weight up. I only check the weight for accuracy once in a while being quite happy to use my eye the rest of the time


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Hi Fluffles.
> 
> I've waited until I can say I've tried lots of different beans. Doesn't seem to be the issue. I mainly get grinds flying out after I've cleaned it out. I don't get much clumping (although more than my supposedly inferior 65E). Once a chunk has built up at the top of the chute I don't get any flying out. The problem is then one of inconsistent dose weight. It's a total lottery what I will get out. Often falls short and I end up poking about with a wooden stirrer to release some. Never had all this trouble with the Zenith which was accurate to 0.3g. Luckily I still have it so I can always go back but that wasn't the plan when I bought this supposedly brilliant grinder. I'm keen to discuss this with other users as I'm still hopeful I can get it right. How much does your dose tend to vary by? Also, how much does one adjust the SCC flap by? I have only turned the screw maybe 15° in each direction from how it came, I assume it's a direct connection to the flap and determines the start position? Or does it turn multiple rotations and affect the tension? After all the great reviews, I can only think that it's just me not finding the right settings, unless by some unlucky chance there's a problem with mine. There is definitely a good earth so I don't think the static can be down to the euro plug. (I'm running it with an adaptor until I'm sure it doesn't need to be returned). I have electrical continuity between chute and my espresso machine (nearest other metal thing) via the earth connector so I can rule out earthing. Could it be something missing or in the wrong position where the grinds exit the chamber? Curious to know what accuracy and what settings other owners have found best.
> 
> Out for a bit but will check back later. Cheers all.


The adjustment on the flap is really quite sensitive, so only minute adjustments are generally needed. Adjusting it with coffee in the chute is definitely not a good idea, always start with empty chute.

I've found the dosing really quite accurate to within 0.2g or so most of the time.

I take it you're using a hopper and bit single dosing? How full is the hopper?

You could always take the covers off and check that everything looks ok and nothing is missing. If you post a photo I can tell you if it looks like mine

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear you are still having problems Hotmetal - hopefully fluffes points above can help get it sorted. Shout if you want any comparison stats / photos.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers guys. I'll have a further play after I've cleaned out thoroughly again. For the record I'm using the small (300-400g?) Ceado hopper, with maybe 200 grams of beans at a time and also a plastic bag full of stales to provide a bit of weight. Definitely not single dosing an OD. My 65E used to deliver 18g plus or minus 0.3g almost every time regardless of anything, once dialled in. This grinder might give me 15 or 22 at the moment, and I've had all kinds of beans through it (including 5kg of stales when I first got it). Mainly its been chewing on Rave G1 Yirg. But it's had El Desvelado and various other beans from Rave through it.

I'm going to give it a good clear out, set the SCC flap open to 'coffee storm' and see how I go with the next batch which should be 10 days post roast or thereabouts. I will report back. Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

It probably won't help if I add that after I dialled it in out of the box, I put no more than a hopper lid-full in so maybe 75g, no idea. No weighing down, no seasoning the burrs with a kilo of coffee or rice. I'm on day 5 and not a single episode of spraying or clumping. If 6 o'clock is scc closed than I have mine open at 7 o'clock or 30°

In contrast looking at youtube shots last night from one or two other makes of grinder my eyes popped out at the clumping. I dont disbelieve your problem Hotmetal but it got me to wondering whether earthing issues in some households or particular items is the issues as that's the thing I am noting compared with any previous grinder I have owned or used. Except for dialling in when the factory setting was way too coarse, I haven't had a single grind clump, spray or stick to the chute from 3 different coffees. I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Iskanda (May 22, 2016)

fluffles said:


> I've found the dosing really quite accurate to within 0.2g or so most of the time.


For a single dose the grinder is - may be - not the best choice. +0,1 or -0,1 sec. causes a nice quantity more or less. The reason is simple: The diameter of the burrs. I have a E37S and a E6P and my experience is: E6P is more convinient for home use (but slower) - except the missing display.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine has worked flawlessly and is a joy to use. The only time I got blockages was when using oily mahogany roast beans. As soon as I returned to something normal it ground perfectly again. I now take a consistent dose of perfect, consistent, fluffy grounds and great taste for granted.

I generally buy Rave Signature 2 Kg at a time and use a Mazzer Mini hopper. I fill it up, wait til it empties and fill it up again. It is very quick and convenient with no faffing.

The other big plus with this grinder is it is quiet. When I'm making coffee at 0530 I can bring fresh without waking up the rest of the family.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I have given the chute and flaps a good clean with a cotton bud and also put some pads under the rear feet as was suggested by someone. Things have improved dramatically since my first post. I've put 350g Fudge and El Desvelado through and it's largely behaved itself. It's gone from a large amount of grind staying in the chute (or not, hence the inaccuracy) to the chute just emptying cleanly into the basket. There remains a small amount up in the exit from the grind chamber, which I leave alone but do a quick purge every morning. It's still not 0.2g accurate, but varies between say 17-19g. Still not perfect and requires a small top-up or for some to be discarded, which adds faff but it's a bit more liveable with than it was. I wish I could get it to be how you guys describe yours though, but I'm out of ideas now everything is apparently clean.


----------



## Wiji (Jan 17, 2017)

Just got my Ceado e37s - so far working perfectly, no spraying. Does anyone know how to turn the annoying beep off? I read in a previous thread that it could be turned off - but can't find any reference to this in the user manual, or the menus. Thanks!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I am receiving my new Ceado e37s today, I have read a few posts about "running" it in, is this necessary and is this the process using rice?

Cheers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do not use rice. If you have some stale beans you can run them through, if not run a shot through and throw away then grind and use for your coffee.

The wearing in of the burrs will take some time and improve the consistency.

NB The instructions say you must not adjust with beans in the burrs, either load small amounts or use the shut off in the hopper to purge.

Also note the run and rest time for the grinder.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Brilliant, I have been running the beans through and adjusting as necessary!

Do you know why they suggest not to adjust with beans in?

(just curious)


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,

How does the Ceado E37S handle lighter beans? They seem to get stuck in the chute area once i start to grind finer in my Mazzer SJ


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure why but possibly because the speed. at which it grinds it could jam the beans/ grounds between the burrs and possibly stall the motor.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

abs said:


> Hi,
> 
> How does the Ceado E37S handle lighter beans? They seem to get stuck in the chute area once i start to grind finer in my Mazzer SJ


I do not know as I am from the dark side. Not a fan of light roasts


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Do you know why they suggest not to adjust with beans in?
> 
> (just curious)


Best to run in a grinder with stale coffee beans which, if you ask a roaster nicely, they will probably send you a couple of kilos of old beans for the price of the extra postage if you are ordering some good beans at the same time. Probably.

It's ok to adjust coarser while not running, but you should avoid tightening up the grind when there are beans in the hopper and the motor isn't running because you then squish bits of bean between the burrs. This could leadto jamming and uneven stress on the burrs/bearings/motor.

For this reason, I take off the top burr and clean burrs and chamber every so often (every time I change bean plus maybe once a month ish when the hopper is empty). Then I adjust it to slightly tighter than I expect to need, drop the beans in and try to dial in going coarser. Any subsequent adjustment towards finer is made in very small increments (anyway) and always done while motor is running.

I run light roasted beans most of the time. Yes I do find that sometimes they want to kind of pile up in the chute sometimes, or build up behind the SCC flap. I have polished the chute and moved the SCC to wide open. This has helped, and the grinds land fluffy and clump-free in the basket, but with a tendency to spray around a bit - I use a coffee catcha funnel to reduce the mess/waste.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Best to run in a grinder with stale coffee beans which, if you ask a roaster nicely, they will probably send you a couple of kilos of old beans for the price of the extra postage if you are ordering some good beans at the same time. Probably.
> 
> It's ok to adjust coarser while not running, but you should avoid tightening up the grind when there are beans in the hopper and the motor isn't running because you then squish bits of bean between the burrs. This could leadto jamming and uneven stress on the burrs/bearings/motor.
> 
> For this reason, I take off the top burr and clean burrs and chamber every so often (every time I change bean plus maybe once a month ish when the hopper is empty). Then I adjust it to slightly tighter than I expect to need, drop the beans in and try to dial in going coarser. Any subsequent adjustment towards finer is made in very small increments (anyway) and always done while motor is running.


Really helpful, thanks for the adicice.

one question when you say running, do you mean initiating a grind as you adjust or just turned on?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I mean with the burrs spinning, so that it doesn't demand a big heap of torque to start with beans in the burrs. So, set double to 5 seconds or whatever you need, start the grinding and try to make your adjustment before they stop.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I mean with the burrs spinning, so that it doesn't demand a big heap of torque to start with beans in the burrs. So, set double to 5 seconds or whatever you need, start the grinding and try to make your adjustment before they stop.


I thought that was the case, thanks for clarifying


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Joining the club, got myself a white one


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Joining the club, got myself a white one


Have you taken delivery?

If so pictures please, never seen a white one..


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

My grinding corner


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The hopper had to get sent in a separate box so should get that in a few more days


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I'm looking for help...

i woke up up this morning and went to use the grinder as usual however when I went to grind no coffee came out of the chute?!

I unscrewed the burrs, cleaned it out fully and tried again... nothing

I did the same again and in addition this time adjusted it to slightly coarser.... nothing

The burrs are going around but noting is coming out, it's as if the beans aren't being ground?!

I tried adjusting the static flap and again no change?!

To add I've used a paintbrush to clean the chute as well...

Does anyone have any ideas what the issue could be?

I have now had no coffee before work


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Do you hear the sound of the beans grinding? Check the exit flap as well as the scc make sure it is all clear


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

At the base of the hopper is a plastic plate that slides horizontally across the neck of the hopper. Check that it hasnt accidentally been closed. When closed it will prevent the beans dropping into the burr chamber. This did happen to me once when i moved the grinder on the bench - I must grabbed it by this part to steady the hopper and didnt realise the thing had closed!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I used the brush to make sure it was clear, I'll post a video shortly


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Take the upper burr plate off and give it all a clean from up there...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Take the upper burr plate off and give it all a clean from up there...


I had unscrewed the initial 3 screws and cleaned it all out, do you mean after taking the top burr off actually unscrewing the top burr?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Take a picture of it with the top part off shouldn't need to remove the actual burrs


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I won't be back until tonight but will do....

When I did this earlier I cleaned both the burrs before replacing them, what should I be looking for?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Any damage to the burrs and make sure the exit flap opens freely


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Here is a picture of the top burrs as promised


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I think I have worked out the issue by shinning a light, the exit chute (flap) doesn't seem to be allowing the coffee out and then it I try and lift it manually (tricky as it was) the grounds are clumpy?

Any advice on how to resolve this issue?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

In your video you have the bean shut off plate closed Ie no beans can get to burr's. Have you moved it since then /


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

As in the hopper?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That finger of metal you can see appears to be bent to one side, there is another flap behind that which can stick ( I cleaned mine today ) It means a bit of dismantling to get at it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> As in the hopper?


Yes


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Just open the slider at the back of the hopper base. Your beans will then be able to get into the grinder.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I let the beans run through as usual, hopper open


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I take it this is where you undo the other 2 screws at the front?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I've undone it, how is best to clean that part?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I've undone it, how is best to clean that part?


By the other two I presume you mean the ones holding the panel with the dosing buttons ??


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I let the beans run through as usual, hopper open


In in the video there is no movement amongst the beans. This normally means Tyne flap is shut.

Next, remove hopper, look down hole, is it clear or gummed up?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

That's the one, I'm trying to do 2 things at once!

I've removed it, managed to get behind the chute with a brush and currently putting it back together to try


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

You can follow either the ARSE mod thread or the WLL e37s SCC video on youtube for dismantling instructions... basically take top and front off taking care not to drop the exit door, vacuum it all clean then re-assemble and make sure door can swing properly. The SCC flap in front of the door stops it from swinging too open to stop grinds flying out.

You will a lot of compacted coffee behind there just now, just clean it all up and adjust the SCC open.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Thank you, I did half a job prior to the reply!

I undid the front however didn't remove the exit door/chute and just cleaned behind it with a brush.

I've put it back together and still no not, I will need to dismantle it again and and do the bits I hadn't done again.

I'll have to leave it to another day now!

Thank you again for the help


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh definitely clean the bit behind the door I suspect there's probably a big piece of compacted coffee there backing up to the burrs...

I would remove the 2 burrs and give them a good brush and vacuum the holders while you're at it...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is also worth removing the lower carrier to clean the underside as sticky coffee residue sticks to the wipers, you can also clean the housing thoroughly and brush through the exit port. The carrier removal is simple as it is NOT keyed to the shaft, it relies on a spring washer under the nut for retaining.

Hold a piece of wood against one of the wiper arms and use a 13 mm open ended spanner to release the nut C/W then just lift off the carrier.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Or if no wood use a towel through the exit hole it will stop the carrier from spinning as well


----------



## darokz (Jun 27, 2015)

i'm thinking buying one, do you think it's really worthy or an HG one would be better?


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I've returned from being away with work and have taken the grinder through the suggested steps.

Cleaned the areas mentions and there is still no coffee being ground?

I guess the only step left is to speak to Bella Barista about returning it?


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Sounds an extreme reaction and I'm not really understanding it, is the top of the chute blocked or completely clear if you open the flap fully and carefully probe upwards from the exit chute with small screwdriver or chopstick? When I first got mine I recall inadvertently creating a compacted block that needed dislodging before anything would ckme out the chute. Or is it that the burrs are virtually at touching point so that beans in the burr chamber simply can't grind?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Set your grind level very coarse you should at least get something coming through


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I used some very oil beans in the past before which completely clogs the grinder burrs and chute if anything near espresso grind


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

PaulL said:


> Sounds an extreme reaction and I'm not really understanding it, is the top of the chute blocked or completely clear if you open the flap fully and carefully probe upwards from the exit chute with small screwdriver or chopstick? When I first got mine I recall inadvertently creating a compacted block that needed dislodging before anything would ckme out the chute. Or is it that the burrs are virtually at touching point so that beans in the burr chamber simply can't grind?


I cleaned the the chute and behind the door of the compacted coffee and took the burrs completely off and cleaned (there wasn't much to clean)


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Must be set too fine if nothing is coming out.... coarsen it at least a few steps to see if it helps


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Set your grind level very coarse you should at least get something coming through


I will try a course grind in the morning, if this works what is this telling me?

I want to grind fine for Espresso though?!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

It will tell you that your grind setting is wrong and grinder working properly... what beans are you using? If you set any grinder far too fine you won't get anything coming out...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

stevenh said:


> It will tell you that your grind setting is wrong and grinder working properly... what beans are you using? If you set any grinder far too fine you won't get anything coming out...


I totally understand that, I hadn't changed the grind setting and was under the impression the Ceado kept your present grind setting with burr removal?!

Currently using Columbian beans


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

It should... can't really suggest anything else... the only other reason for nothing coming out is if the motor is faulty and it isn't spinning properly but think that's quite unlikely...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is correct , it does maintain the setting, unless you accidently move the lever while dismantled.

Have you only tried adjusting within the movement of the lever ? You can adjust finer and coarser by releasing the two screws and moving the lever further round then refix screws.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

On a related note, anyone know how to set a good start point for this grinder? For mazzer it was a set number of steps from the zero point was good starting point...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Just tried with the lever now and no joy


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

You'll probably need to clean it all out again first


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I could try and adjust via the screws but it doesn't really make sense to me and it was grinding perfectly prior to the block?!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Check one thing at a time... so remove the scc and door flap and set to a coarser setting.. there shouldn't be anything to stop the grinds coming out...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a DUMB question, is the burr rotating ?? The only thing that locks it to the shaft is a spring washer and the nut. If it is even slightly slack

the burr will not spin.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

That's actually a good point... you can operate it with the upper burr off just to make sure the lower burr is spinning ok just be careful not to drop anything in and turn off pulse mode...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As above check the nut that secures the bittim burr in place, it can't really be anything else


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hmmm just had strange experience these few days... been trying to dial in a decaf from Pact and it just isn't happening, all shots are in under 15s been going finer and finer... new to this machine so not sure how much each step equates to but I was doing 1-1.5 steps each time and I'm at the point where the grinder is set so fine that nothing comes out of the chute... if I dial it all way back to my coarsest setting everything that had backed up shoots out then all is good again. Could these beans be bad that they are unusable for espresso?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Hmmm just had strange experience these few days... been trying to dial in a decaf from Pact and it just isn't happening, all shots are in under 15s been going finer and finer... new to this machine so not sure how much each step equates to but I was doing 1-1.5 steps each time and I'm at the point where the grinder is set so fine that nothing comes out of the chute... if I dial it all way back to my coarsest setting everything that had backed up shoots out then all is good again. Could these beans be bad that they are unusable for espresso?


Happened to me quite a few times. Some decaf beans are just un-workable as espresso.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I think they have a very fine working range because on the very last load of beans I had I managed to get the one and only good pour and it was the best pour I've had in weeks lol.

Oh well back to normal beans I think...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the pitch on the adjuster thread must be very fine, when I first had mine I had to reposition the adjuster arm before I could get close to espresso fineness. Since then I have found that changing beans can require a major adjustment in lever position.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Stripped and checked, the adjuster screw is a 1 mm pitch (as near as I can measure without thred gauge).

This approximately equates to one division (approx 5 mm) on the rubber collar being 0.5 thou adjustment on the burr's


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Cleaned out old grinds put new normal beans in and backed up the grind setting by a few steps, first attempt got 17:38 in about 34s not bad quite tasty, might dial it back a little more over the next few days


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CEADO E37 S BASIC SETTING

For an initial starting point with clean burr's machine unplugged. Lower the top burr until you can just about rotate the lower burr with stong finger movement, back the top burr off 40 deg, this will be about as fine as you can go for espresso depending on beans.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Oh that's great thanks!


----------



## Stevie-heathie (Jun 21, 2017)

Did you ever resolve your issue, caffeinejunkie? Would be interesting to know what the fault was in the end.

Best

Steve


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Hi @Stevie-heathie. apologies for the delay I didn't receive a notification...

It was extremely odd, I tried everything advised and then decided to throw caution to the wind and change the grinder setting from one extreme to the other.

The setting hadn't been adjusted and was basically far right (tighter) where it had been happily grinding for my espresso's.

I had had enough and moved it far left and hey presto it was back working?!

This was recommended earlier on but I still cannot understand why when it was working perfectly a blockage of the chute has caused the setting to become an issue, we are not talking a notch or 2 it was nearly fully left (courser) compared to the opposite right.

It was then back to grinding efficiently for espresso again!

I am just happy its working again as it was really frustrating!!

Thanks for asking and all the help the guys offered including an offer of a phone call to try and talk it through!! I owe you all a coffee haha


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Even if you make a slight adjustment finer with the grinder running it still seems to cause a backlog as if it cannot throw the grounds out.

On opening the grinder up the grounds are piled high against the wiper arms and slightly compacted, the slightest restriction seems to escalate the blockage. This is not with oily beans, there does seem to be a considerable adjustment required with some beans.

The manual does emphasize adjustment should only be made without beans in= PIA. Good grinder tho


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The way I do it now is start very fine and work my way to the left coarser, I usually get to the correct setting after a few days since I make 1 maybe 2 a day... I've learned to take bigger steps now when it is choking whereas before I was doing half steps it was taking ages to zone in. Having different sized baskets also helps, if it is far too fine I switch to a smaller basket for a few days as I coarsen it up, just switch to using a smaller cup for the same taste


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Totally agree with changing the setting when you are dialling in and adjusting with the beans as they mature etc

The thing that threw me was the setting went way off just from cleaning the burrs - this wasn't expected?!

All is well now though, phew!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Also if you are removing the burrs themselves for additional cleaning, make sure to put them back in the same carrier and same orientation... use a marker pen to add a dot on the carrier under the burrs so you keep the same alignment each time as that also affects the grinds...


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone single-dosing here and if so what method you using (tube etc?)


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Guys, I am new to the Ceado circle, and seem to be having more trouble than I anticipated with dialing in the grind output per unit of time. I have chewed my way through 750g coffee trying to get an even output, and failing. The total shot counter is around 600, so I would expect the burrs to be seasoned by now.

Any hints would be greatly appreciated!

The grinds are beautifully soft and fluffy - far improved over my Mazzer SJ, and the coffee in the cup tastes surprisingly different. While I am still using WDT to ensure an even pour on my bottomless PF, the Ceado has certainly improved flow through the puck.

I am grinding into a stainless steel milk jug, so spray not an issue. I have noticed that adjusting the SCC impacts grind output (if timer and grind setting are constant), so I have now left that alone. I would need to check the setting, but this is NOT set to fully closed.

Below are the results from the last two days [Grind time (s) / grind weight output (g) / grind setting on the adjustment collar (smaller number is finer grind)]. I am aiming for 14g output BTW!

Day 1:

5.4 / 11.2 / 2.6

6 / 15.13 / 3

5.8 / 15.54 / 2.8

Day 2:

5.6 / 14.37 / 2.5

5.6 / 12.94 / 2.5

5.6 / 13.90 / 2.5

I forgot to purge ahead of the first Day 2 grind, so that could account for some difference, but grind 2 and 3 on Day 2 should not be 1g differential with no change in grinder settings. There was c. 100g beans weight in the hopper.

Love the grinder, but I had not expected this stage to be so confusing! I will continue to record data over the next few days, but I wonder if anyone has found similar problems and has any encouraging words for me?!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So the Ceado forum definitely isn't as active as the Mazzer section!

A couple of days later and I can still be wildly out at times, but feeling a bit more relaxed now I have taken SCC adjustment out of the equation. Updated figures are below (time / weight output / grind setting / SCC position on the clock face).

Day 1

5.4 / 11.2 / 2.6

6 / 15.13 / 3

5.8 / 15.54 / 2.8

Day 2

5.6 / 14.37 / 2.5 / 7

5.6 / 12.94 / 2.5 / 7

5.6 / 13.90 / 2.5 / 7

Day 3

5.6 / 12.45 / 2.5 / 9

5.6 / 15.5 / 2.5 / 9

5.6 / 16.61 / 2.5 / 9

Day 4

5.6 / 14.95 / 2.3 / 9

5.6 / 14.21 / 2.2 / 9

(5.6 / 8.09 / 2.0 / 9 new beans - choked machine)

5.6 / 10.57 / 2.3 / 9

I grind into a metal jug, tare scares with PF, transfer 14g to the PF, WDT then tamp. I was hoping the Ceado would avoid the weighing steps in my workflow, but starting to understand that isn't likely, with me pulling just 3 double shots per day.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> I grind into a metal jug, tare scares with PF, transfer 14g to the PF, WDT then tamp. I was hoping the Ceado would avoid the weighing steps in my workflow, but starting to understand that isn't likely, with me pulling just 3 double shots per day.


It is interesting to see the variation you are getting. I'm sure I've watched a couple of WholeLatteLove videos where the variation from the e37s was recorded as being very small - something like +/- 0.2g if memory serves. That is so far removed from what you are seeing. If you do lots of grinds one after another (without necessarily drinking them and so 'wasting coffee') does the variation reduce?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

ZappyAd said:


> I'm sure I've watched a couple of WholeLatteLove videos where the variation from the e37s was recorded as being very small - something like +/- 0.2g if memory serves.


Yes - my feeling exactly. I was expecting something much closer to their figures, hence slight frustration.

I haven't yet felt flush enough to run 500g of decent beans through it to check. When it was new I was playing with some "miss-roast" beans, but the mix of roasts and bean hardness led to wild discrepancies.

I'm hoping that the more familiar I get with how to dial in, I might get good precision between the second and third shot each morning

I expect each first shot will always be wrong (purging, beans being 24-hours older than day prior), then a slight grind adjustment before the second and third doses being similar output weight, but neither delivering the 14g target dose - i.e. Precise but inaccurate dosing (adjusting the grind size will change output weight for same time dose).

In conclusion, I cannot see how this can deliver dose to dose accuracy in a 2-3 shot per day domestic setting.

Frankly I will settle for precise but inaccurate doses, but I can't yet manage that.


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

With the followings mods I'm getting +/- 0.1 gram accuracy (see pics):

- the spring assembly for the back-pressure on the shutter completely removed

- 65 mm heat shrink tube installed over the exit chute to manage the flow of the ground coffee

- 60 mm outer / 54 mm inner diameter acrylate tube x 200 mm long installed in lieu of the hopper. Lower end tapered using a sander.

- 50 mm diameter grade 316 stainless steel ball pushes the beans into the burrs

All items available on eBay.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

CaffeeX said:


> View attachment 29271
> View attachment 29272
> View attachment 29273
> View attachment 29274
> ...


How do you get the weight ball back out when the tube is mostly empty? Presumably you have to wait until tube entirely empty?

Like the heat shrink tubing idea - does it cause retention where the tube meets the grinder?


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

True I cannot remove the acrylic tube and the stainless ball until all 200-ish grams of beans have been spent.

The shrink tube works a treat - not seen any jamming or retention beyond the usual caused by the back pressure shutter - but extra oily beans might clog the chute so I'm not saying this is 100% perfect.


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I like the idea of this.... Have you removed the anti-static part?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CaffeeX said:


> True I cannot remove the acrylic tube and the stainless ball until all 200-ish grams of beans have been spent.
> 
> The shrink tube works a treat - not seen any jamming or retention beyond the usual caused by the back pressure shutter - but extra oily beans might clog the chute so I'm not saying this is 100% perfect.


Could you super glue a short cord to the ball or use a fine mesh bag eg as garlic / bird fat balls come in??


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

A small suction cup on a stick would work.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been dreaming of upgrading to one of these grinders, but this thread has put me right off - the E8 is cheaper too


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

NickR said:


> I've been dreaming of upgrading to one of these grinders, but this thread has put me right off - the E8 is cheaper too


The grinder is amazing! You just need to use it as it was intended, ie with a loaded hopper. It's not designed for single dosing. With a loaded hopper I get about 0.2g discrepancy in weights and no spritzing or flying grounds anywhere! No additional mods implemented on mine and works a dream.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

christos_geo said:


> The grinder is amazing! You just need to use it as it was intended, ie with a loaded hopper. It's not designed for single dosing. With a loaded hopper I get about 0.2g discrepancy in weights and no spritzing or flying grounds anywhere! No additional mods implemented on mine and works a dream.


This is my experience too. Once the anti static flap is set correctly it is super consistent and just so easy and faff free. I did gave some issues a while ago while using oily mahogany roast beans but I think that was me not being confident enough adjusting the flap to suit.

The biggie with this grinder is that it is much quieter than anything else I have come across, which is very important for me domestically!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's also one of the most kitchen-friendly (small) 83mm grinders there is.

I moved my SCC flap up out of the way (no need to dismantle - push it up far enough and it stays there). I still don't get spraying so I've not bothered with heat shrink or acetate etc. Lovely fluffy grinds. That said sometimes the grinds can fail to come out, giving you a short measure and then a longer one on the next, by more than 0.2g. My 65E is better at dosing accurately but the Ceado is faster, and gives better grind consistency bringing more to the cup. It's just slightly annoying to have to 'help' the last little bit down the chute with a wooden stirring stick occasionally.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> The grinder is amazing! You just need to use it as it was intended, ie with a loaded hopper. It's not designed for single dosing. With a loaded hopper I get about 0.2g discrepancy in weights and no spritzing or flying grounds anywhere! No additional mods implemented on mine and works a dream.


Do you think that something like a bag of marbles or baking beans sitting on top of the coffee beans would help with this? So you could short fill coffee beans and let the marbles do the pushing. I guess it would need to fail safe so that you didn't start grinding marbles so the hopper might need a bit of a mod.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

ZappyAd said:


> Do you think that something like a bag of marbles or baking beans sitting on top of the coffee beans would help with this? So you could short fill coffee beans and let the marbles do the pushing. I guess it would need to fail safe so that you didn't start grinding marbles so the hopper might need a bit of a mod.


Funnily enough that is the one thing I was considering implementing as I'd rather keep beans in the bag. I use the short hopper and half fill it so that's probably just shy of 200g total weight in there. Once I remove the hopper safe guard I was thinking of what may be my best option. I was leaning towards bag of butter beans or chick peas enclosed in a stretchy sort of bag. Worst case scenario you end up with hummus. Marbles sounds scary.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Just drink more so the beans are always fresh. My view of the world is that once the bag is open and air has got to the beans they might as well be in the hopper for what little difference it makes. It would be interesting to try some blind taste tests with single dosers to see who can tell the difference!


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

NickR said:


> I've been dreaming of upgrading to one of these grinders, but this thread has put me right off - the E8 is cheaper too


I can understand that Nick! In practise though a thread like this can do more harm than good and I moved to mine from a Mini E. I don't particularly post about because there's not much to say, the daily routine is very easy.

If your curiosity gets the better of you then you are welcome to come over, Dave's review was my benchmark on deciding of course.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankyou for the kind offer Paul. I may take you up when I actually have the money. I've just been reading the Compak owners thread, there seem to be just as many problems, if not more with the E8.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Another positive for me is that it gits under kitchen cupboards if you fit the 500g Mazzer Mini hopper.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I knocked together something that looks a bit like a tamper (albeit an xtra thicc one) to keep the grind consistent.










It's a bar section of stainless steel, an acrylic disc on the bottom that contacts the beans and is near-as-dammit the ID of the glass tube, with a wooden tamper handle attached to the top - simples.

Wooden handle atop ins't entirely visible, but this is a photo I already had hosted and you get the idea. Tube and handle length is such that the weight can be lifted out to refill once it gets down to the bottom. It weighs around 600g.

I found grind times and consistency to be all over the place with less than ~300g of beans in the hopper, whereas I get near-zero variance with this setup.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

@CaffeeX here is my replication of yours - hoping it sorts my dosing inaccuracies










Still trying to work out how to attach a leather "retriever" strap to pull the bearing out.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mister_Tad said:


>


That looks superb - top work!


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got one of these grinders "superb" miles better than my last grinder.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

My wife had a good idea for recovering the metal bearing:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302377279844


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> My wife had a good idea for recovering the metal bearing:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302377279844


I was unsure if I should click on that - figured it was probably a pair of ladies stockings to put the ball in! Big magnet - I didn't think of that. Not a bad idea for the task in hand.

If this was a hifi forum there'd be people saying their coffee tasted better due to molecular micro-alignment or some such arcane nonsense. I'm just off to put my grinder on a couple of layers of Mana, or a Boenicke Swing Base, and put an African black wood resonator on my steam wand. ...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> African black wood resonator on my steam wand. ...


....snigger....


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

For the metal ball I would screw a nice wood handle on to this and just keep it next to the grinder. £3 Ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40mm-Thumb-Screw-Clear-Suction-Cups-White-Nut-Plastic-Rubber-Window-Suckers-/192009095764?var=&hash=item2cb4a24a54:m:miLQl5NJtAxqM3ieJZYekPA


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> ....snigger....


 I didn't think of that oops!

I've heard it's good for the group head as well. ... I'll get me coat.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I was unsure if I should click on that - figured it was probably a pair of ladies stockings to put the ball in! Big magnet - I didn't think of that. Not a bad idea for the task in hand.
> 
> If this was a hifi forum there'd be people saying their coffee tasted better due to molecular micro-alignment or some such arcane nonsense. I'm just off to put my grinder on a couple of layers of Mana, or a Boenicke Swing Base, and put an African black wood resonator on my steam wand. ...


Oh boy, hoping I dont have to mod my E37s with Nordost or other mains cable, single spur ring, remove all other equipment from the area and judge everything by tune-demming the grinding all day long


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh I've already got a mains cable made of unobtanium on my Ceado, and the next mod is a spherical horn chute to give even dispersion round the room.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

£2 bearing retriever. Will report back tonight if is man enough for the job


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Still trying to work out how to attach a leather "retriever" strap to pull the bearing out.





rob177palmer said:


> ....snigger....


I sincerely hope that your reference to a leather ball strap is intentional.



PaulL said:


> Oh boy, hoping I dont have to mod my E37s with Nordost or other mains cable, single spur ring, remove all other equipment from the area and judge everything by tune-demming the grinding all day long


All that and more, don't forget the shakti stones and acoustic resonators as well.

Your coffee wont taste any better, but the grinder will sound exactly the way Ceado intended.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy days - a cheap solution for once!


----------



## asaf (Oct 15, 2017)

Mister_Tad said:


> It's a bar section of stainless steel, an acrylic disc on the bottom that contacts the beans and is near-as-dammit the ID of the glass tube, with a wooden tamper handle attached to the top - simples.


Look great, does it simulate the vacuum effect of the AirScape?

Would you be able to give a list of materials with dimensions and links to where you bought them (if at all)?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

It's not a perfect seal, the main reason I put it on there was that without it the weight had a tendency to knock about a bit as the grinder did its thing, I was concerned that perhaps the glass would chip, especially around the edge at the top.

That said, I did consider that it reducing the amount of free air around the beans as a possible, theoretical benefit. The hopper is sized such that it needs to be re-filled every morning, so they don't sit in there for all that long anyway.

All of the materials are ebay specials.

100mm lengh, 57mm OD, 2.5mm wall borosilicate glass tube

1.75" OD stainless steel bar

Whatever tamper handle suited

Acrylic disc to fit close to the ID of the tube

Liberal dose of JB weld


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Still very early days for me too as always been using with small hopper, but now that I have switched to the tube and weight system I am seeing one of the main benefits I was hoping to achieve. (Thanks @fluffles)

Grind coarser and eliminate clumping massively!

150g beans in the hopper was not enough to provide consistent timed dosing and I did have a bit of clumping. Not rock hard by any means, but it did require cocktail stick mixing.

I now see that was probably a weight from above or lack of.. effect, and beans were being ground perhaps unevenly until they got forced out by the incoming grounds as they didn't have enough weight to be experienced out at a constant rate.

The weight has allowed me to grind on a coarser setting resulting in perfectly fluffy clump free mound and very even extractions. 18-36 30sec n=4 just from this morning.

But as I said, only had 2 bags of beans through it with the weight and they have both been light roast one Costa Rican and one Ethiopian so they need coarser setting anyway.

Also the fact that the beans stay in a sealed bag overnight means that there is less of a humidity effect.

And I have only tried the 1.2kg weight (that's some serious weight on the poor beans) have the 600g one which I'll try at some point.

Only negatives to now is that it looks ugly.. the hopper look is so much better. Temporary solution for eight removal has been ribbon and electrical tape.. classy I know.

I'll report my findings along the way as having to grind coarser just doesn't make sense in my head.. if anything it should have been the other way round. Maybe it was uneven grind previously with a combo of some popcorning and some over grinding that necessitated the finer grind setting..


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I was under the impression that a grinder cannot make that much difference but this grinder is streets ahead of my last one and the coffee is so much better in fact it feels like I have upgraded my coffee machine also.

well chuffed


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I believe I have read the whole thread! Hopefully I'm joining the club in a week's time.

What's the consensus regarding the hopper for non single dosing (200-350g of beans at a time at most)? Glass tube and weight or mazzer mini hopper?

I believe the SCC is rubber one rather than the aluminium one. Is it worth an upgrade? Bella Barista doesn't seem to stock them.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@PPapa I look forward to you joining the Ceado club. For what it's worth, I have the small hopper (the actual small Ceado one not the Mazzer one) but I am also considering the tube and weight idea. My observations of the SCC thing (mine's the metal one) is that it does help prevent static but also seems to cause the coffee to 'hang' in the chute which irritates the bejesus out of me. I have popped my SCC up out of the grind path (didn't remove it, just flipped it up out of the way) and only some coffees fly out, seemingly only at fine grind under certain weather conditions, so I can live with it. I probably wouldn't bother retrofitting the metal one. Maybe the 'ARSE mod' (search the forum not Google!) would help if you wanted to do something, but I'd be tempted to wait and see how you get on, then maybe try the tube hopper and weight, also it's worth polishing the inside of the chute in my experience, as that seems to make the grinds less likely to hang.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks @hotmeal (after calling old!). I'm getting excited as well.

I reread the FS post and it has the ARSE mod, so I might stick with that for a while.

Is it mainly hopper becoming empty when it becomes a problem in the grind consistency?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha, old is relative. I think I was somewhere between the vets and the whippersnappers today at the Rave do, being in my 40s! Old is ok, but it's Hotmetal not hot meal - makes me sound like meals on wheels hahaha!

Anyway I digress (must be old LOL!)

When the hopper gets fairly empty, ie lack of weight on the beans, you can find that if you had it all nicely set up for 18g with 300g in, by the time there's only 100g sometimes the grinds don't exit with the same force and can fail to clear the SCC so the shot can come up a bit light due to grinds not landing in the basket. The very last shot or 2 in the hopper can be gushers with visible chaff, like single dosers tend to see - as by this stage you're almost single dosing and the consistency changes to become too coarse - hence my interest in the tube mod. While I've got plenty of the same bean I keep it fairly filled. Toward the end of a bag I bung in a sunglasses pouch with some other beans in just to add a bit of weight.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With weather changing, central heating being on, humidity changing and as coffee set up is often in the kitchen ( cooking / steam) These combinations play havoc with settings and discharge even using a tube in place of hopper. Plays havoc with the O C D as well:eek:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The mazzer mini has that hood thing, so a sock with a weight won't work







.

Still deciding between a tube and a hopper.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I believe I have read the whole thread! Hopefully I'm joining the club in a week's time.
> 
> What's the consensus regarding the hopper for non single dosing (200-350g of beans at a time at most)? Glass tube and weight or mazzer mini hopper?
> 
> I believe the SCC is rubber one rather than the aluminium one. Is it worth an upgrade? Bella Barista doesn't seem to stock them.


 @PPapa its got the ARSE mod and both rubber and metal SCC bits are coming with it too. I used a bag of rice on top of beans for a while, but whilst they did improve consistency of the timed doses, I couldn't tell the difference in grind quality so stopped doing it.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Great stuff Graham. I am certainly too excited to see E37s on the counter and I can't read!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Oops, didn't get to the end of the thread before replying!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PPapa said:


> The mazzer mini has that hood thing, so a sock with a weight won't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Zenith 65E had a 'bean baffle' as well, and an auger to draw the beans down. I personally think this is good because it negates the variance due to weight of beans in the hopper. I wish the Ceado had that system too to be honest.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> My Zenith 65E had a 'bean baffle' as well, and an auger to draw the beans down. I personally think this is good because it negates the variance due to weight of beans in the hopper. I wish the Ceado had that system too to be honest.


Apparently it's removable.

I am trying to find a tube, but I don't seem to be able to find 50mm ID/56mm OD (3mm wall) anywhere. Do any more common sizes fit?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Apparently it's removable.
> 
> I am trying to find a tube, but I don't seem to be able to find 50mm ID/56mm OD (3mm wall) anywhere. Do any more common sizes fit?


 @PPapa - I bought this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLEAR-ACRYLIC-TUBE-100mm-200mm-300mm-lengths-30mm-to-70mm-Outside-Diameters-/200973097176

60 OD, 3mm Walls, 300 mm length.

I used a sander to taper the OD to fit at the bottom. If you look at a mazzer hopper it is tapered at the end where it fits the throat (I assume original Ceado hopper is the same?) and I just sanded to match. Fits really well


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

A new and fresh annoyance with my e37 has started appearing.

Following the last forum Day, I have started grinding finer and tamping lighter, using lower pressure pour. I have found this has given a significant improvement in my extractions.

However, I am clearly on the lower limit of this grinder's capabilities. I am using around "2", but as the collar is adjustable I appreciate that means nothing for comparing to others.

Yesterday, I ground some Django Kibenga (roast 09/01/18) at 1.75, and had some seriously lovely espresso.

Today I come to the grinder and, without adjusting the collar, I find that the burrs spin but almost nothing comes out. Grinding for 6 seconds spat out about 8g.

The grinder then effectively "backs up" with grinds and shattered beans collecting on the hopper side of the burrs with none of the grinds passing through the burrs to the exit chute. If you keep trying to grind the problem gets worse and you need to remove the upper burr carrier, vac, and reassemble.

Massively annoying given time constraints in a morning!

This happens more often with light-medium roasts than darker roasts.

I think my answer is suck it up until I have upgraded my coffee machine, allowing me to grind slightly coarser and still extract well, but this is really annoying me when I know that the setup is capable of so much better....albeit it is very temperamental.

I don't think there is a solution, so this is probably just venting. Would be interesting if anyone else has found the same.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@rob177palmer I'm still new to E37s, but I think ARSE mod might be clogging up your chute a bit too much? Changing to the SCC flap means there's less clogging up.

I'm still in two minds as the ARSE mod was producing fluffier grind with no occasional spraying, but the retention seemed to be worse with it.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

PPapa said:


> @rob177palmer I'm still new to E37s, but I think ARSE mod might be clogging up your chute a bit too much? Changing to the SCC flap means there's less clogging up.
> 
> I'm still in two minds as the ARSE mod was producing fluffier grind with no occasional spraying, but the retention seemed to be worse with it.


I have so far resisted the ARSE, and stuck with the SCC.

You do make an interesting point tho - I thought my SCC was fully retracted (I have accepted the inevitable spray) but maybe I have a little adjustment left. I will check that tonight.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Over recent days my E37 s has taken to suddenly jetting coffee intermittently. Some shots spot on in the basket others straight out over worktop.

Heat / humidity varying static ??


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Heat / humidity varying static ??


That was my conclusion as to the cause of my problem. It has to be these factors, just flipping frustrating when it takes 3 shots to dial in a great espresso, then turn off until the next day and start again from scratch!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

El carajillo said:


> Over recent days my E37 s has taken to suddenly jetting coffee intermittently. Some shots spot on in the basket others straight out over worktop.
> 
> Heat / humidity varying static ??


Which SCC flap have you got Frank? Rubber one, or metal one? Have you modded it (ARSE mod for example) at all?

I had the odd random spray with the rubber flap, but changed to the metal flap ages ago and have never seen a worktop sprayer since.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is the metal one, usually absolutely fine but over the last few days it intermittently throws it's rattle out:dummy:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A slight tweak of the screw and it is behaving again.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> A slight tweak of the screw and it is behaving again.


Hope you were twiddling screws to grind a decaff at this time!!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm getting closer to being able to purchase an e37s.

I usually make one or two cups a day though not really a fan of any any single dosing mods.

Does this grinder suffer badly with popcorning if the hopper only has maybe 2 cups worth of beans in and is it noticeable in the cup?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm getting closer to being able to purchase an e37s.
> 
> I usually make one or two cups a day though not really a fan of any any single dosing mods.
> 
> Does this grinder suffer badly with popcorning if the hopper only has maybe 2 cups worth of beans in and is it noticeable in the cup?


NO, I have found it to be very good


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Does this grinder suffer badly with popcorning if the hopper only has maybe 2 cups worth of beans in and is it noticeable in the cup?


I wouldn't say it popcorns particularly. The penultimate shot is usually ok, but there are signs of chaff and it runs a bit quick. The last one out before empty usually ends in the sink. I try to keep a reasonable amount in the hopper, obviously a bean runs out at some point, and the last one is usually scrap. I would not recommend this grinder for single dosing personally. I would be waiting for the Niche to come out if I was saving up for a single doser.

Caveat: I have never tried. Probably if you are single dosing you'd have the grind set a lot finer to start with. My comments relate only to trying to grind the last 18g in what was a full hopper. Maybe there's ways to make it work - I know @DavecUK has a Ceado E92 conical that he's modded for single dosing, maybe you can do similar with this?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks hotmetal - this thread already has workable single dosing mods in it I think.

I may well wait for the Niche but if it ends up autumn then is too long really


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I generally use an acrylic tube and sometimes the small hopper, I never single dose and think it would be a PIA to try. Once set for bean and dose it is

very accurate = output.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> Hope you were twiddling screws to grind a decaff at this time!!


No it was "The Bloke" from Monsoon (about 8pm) fortunately it does not particularly affect my sleep


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, unfortunately the last shot ends up in the sink.

It wouldn't be a problem if you can get the rest of the beans easily for brewed coffee. They are stuck between the hopper and burrs, so it's a bit of tedious work to do so.


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

New member here. I have been trying to find out information on the Ceado grinders. I have found a few online coffee machine vendors who stock the Ceado grinders, however does anyone know if there is bricks and mortar store where I could go and view the grinders? I am West Midlands based but make the odd trip down to London which I expect may give me my best chance of viewing the Ceado range. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That would be Bella Barista if they have one out, just a quick phone call will be enough.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

BB are out of stock at the moment, don't know if they have any on display. It would be a long journey to see one and not able to buy if you wanted one.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ddtrash said:


> New member here. I have been trying to find out information on the Ceado grinders. I have found a few online coffee machine vendors who stock the Ceado grinders, however does anyone know if there is bricks and mortar store where I could go and view the grinders? I am West Midlands based but make the odd trip down to London which I expect may give me my best chance of viewing the Ceado range. Any pointers would be appreciated.


Do you know which one you are interested in ?


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you Jony, will drop them a line and see if I can get to view some of their kit.


----------



## ddtrash (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably the E37s. Reason being I like the idea of minimising the residual ground coffee in the grinder. I gather this feature is one of the E37s strengths. I likely wont be making many coffees on a daily basis so this kind of grinder would suit.

there may well be other suitable options, I am open to suggestions as this is all new to me.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ddtrash said:


> Probably the E37s. Reason being I like the idea of minimising the residual ground coffee in the grinder. I gather this feature is one of the E37s strengths. I likely wont be making many coffees on a daily basis so this kind of grinder would suit.
> 
> there may well be other suitable options, I am open to suggestions as this is all new to me.


While it's not out yet, the niche may suit you quite nicely for it's lack of retention. Think it may still be available to order at it's lower pre-release price too.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I want to grind 250g in one hit, would this be a problem for the 37s? I come from the Mazzer Mini Electronic world where you're not meant to run the motor for more than 30 seconds due to overheating.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

NickR said:


> I want to grind 250g in one hit, would this be a problem for the 37s? I come from the Mazzer Mini Electronic world where you're not meant to run the motor for more than 30 seconds due to overheating.


Can't imagine so. There is a continuous grind setting - press single and double dose at once, then push the starter switch and it just keeps on grinding.

Why would you want to grind such a large amount at once?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Rob, I use ground coffee in my Aeropress at work.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Data plate E37 S 5 sec ON 30 sec off.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Data plate E37 S 5 sec ON 30 sec off.


I don't understand - where is the data plate?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have run these for a minute with no issues at all


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It a small aluminium sticker on the underside of the grinder. NOT very conspicuous/ useful.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

@Dave, I think it is a cover my ***, but they do not say how long you can run for which would be more useful.


----------



## kaja69 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just got my new E37S this weekend. The V2 model I guess it is. What a great grinder!







My shot are already much, much better than before (with a Bodum grinder). I am not into single dosing (have seen the Whole Latte Love tamper trick video though) so regular use here and I have the original big hopper. I have been reading through most of this thread and I was just wondering: In regards to the many mods mentioned has the the V2 model solved some issues that people have had with the original version? Eg. to the Static and Clumping Control System?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

By V2 do you mean with the metal flap? I must admit I've tried with the metal flap up out of the way and down on a very light setting. With nothing I the grind path it can spray sometimes although the grind is beautifully fluffy and light but a tad messy. I find with the flap in position but the 'SCC' screw backed right off it grinds nicely into the basket with reasonable repeatability. Depends on bean though - few issues with light beans but when I've put darker oily stuff through it can sometimes hold a bit back which is annoying. Best advice I think is to keep a reasonable amount in the hopper and keep the grind path scrupulously clean - to the point of polishing the inside of the chute.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

There's a lot to read here so forgive the basic question but is the general gist of things that these are very good grinders?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> There's a lot to read here so forgive the basic question but is the general gist of things that these are very good grinders?


Yep from what I have read. But I would be inclined to buy a Compak E8 over this, well that's my view.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I ask as there is one on eBay at the moment for £560. It's ex commercial but in excellent condition. It's not for me so hopefully useful for somebody.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The one on eBay looks like a bit of a bargain


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> The one on eBay looks like a bit of a bargain


I do agree it's pretty cheap with a best offer as well.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

What does a set of burrs cost for these?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Google or BB come on leg work!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Jony said:


> Google or BB come on leg work!


haha I tried that. BB don't sell them and google doesn't throw much up. Best I can find is TiN ones at over €400 a set


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GingerBen said:


> What does a set of burrs cost for these?


I have a couple a spare sets of burrs for these


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Actually seems a struggle,haha

I did say you have everything.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Must resist......must


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Must resist......must


Don't - it's a brilliant grinder. Coffee tastes and smells amazing on it.

Spits out a double dose in 5.5s and with good distribution helps ensure visibly fantastic naked shots.

For the money I don't know what else you would buy.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GingerBen said:


> Must resist......must


You asked what was out there in your price range, well this is it, better be quick before I snap it up


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or even me


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Go for it. If I'd sold my mazzer and had the cash I'd buy it but I haven't lol.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He will accept £520


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> He will accept £520


That's got to be a deal to flag in the relevant section - someone will get a cracker.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If I didn't have a Niche coming I would go for this one on eBay


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

33k shots seems genuine


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Nobody wants it then


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nopapercup said:


> If I didn't have a Niche coming I would go for this one on eBay


Excuses...!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GingerBen said:


> Nobody wants it then


I have way too many grinders


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's not my colour


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's sold now.


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sadly, saw it to late - i was looking for a user 37S.

I think more used grinders will be sold soon - the new 37S with touch panel is ready.

Is it possible to integrate the wooden grind setting mechanism of the 37K to the 37S?

Is it possible to change the "old" 37S to the new touch panel?

Thank you very much!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thor_7 said:


> Sadly, saw it to late - i was looking for a user 37S.
> 
> I think more used grinders will be sold soon - the new 37S with touch panel is ready.
> 
> ...


You think grinders are like phones with the existing E37S owners looking at the new one and going mmm shiny? Have a look at this thread.









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43800-How-many-doubles-do-you-make-grind-whatever-each-day

Upgrading to another grinder with a few shiny bits doesn't look like it would be a great value proposition for many people? I guess more likely is once Niche owners get their grinders and use em for 3 or 4 months, you might see some E37S grinders come up for sale....but they won't be cheap.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does the Niche have to permeate into another thread! For what it's worth I think the flavour profile on lighter roasts is better on the e37s than from a kony that shares the same burr set


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I keep forgetting to ask - what product is recommended to "polish my chute" (as it were...)

Thanks


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Bump on my above question - what do I use to polish the chute pls.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Also - check this out - not perfect but I couldn't read the numbers previously!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Where are you guys sourcing the chutes from to fit accurately?



Mister_Tad said:


> I knocked together something that looks a bit like a tamper (albeit an xtra thicc one) to keep the grind consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Where are you guys sourcing the chutes from to fit accurately?


Here's the tube: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200973097176

60mm OD, 4 mm Walls (52mm ID) 200mm long - seems to hold enough for about 150g

I have a ball bearing weight:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190674488769

The 50mm option


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Here's the tube: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200973097176
> 
> 60mm OD, 4 mm Walls (52mm ID) 200mm long - seems to hold enough for about 150g
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, much appreciated


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks rob177palmer! Got tube and ball bearing setup now. Much better for consistency. Still had problem of wastage of beans with the E37s, due to the size of the grind chamber. Had been laboriously digging them out with a small plastic spoon - very inefficient. Then found this on eBay - Visiovac universal valuables trap.










Works really well for removing and saving beans from the grind chamber. As long as you only use it for this and keep it clean! Also, makes it much easier to adjust grind according to the manufacturers instructions (with an empty grind chamber). Various sellers at various prices. It's worth hunting around for a good deal. Got mine for less than a tenner.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I ended up with my first high static beans this time - grinds going everywhere - I have the upgraded scc flap disengaged as couldn't get my head around it at the start. I decided to extend the flap a little to see if this reduced static - the results have been superb - have been getting the "dream" flow of fluffy grinds gentle landing in the middle of the basket and almost perfect dosing precision day after day.

I'm a little shocked at how much better this is working with a nudge of SCC. I was Happy previously, but better now I can rest the PF on the two prongs and just wait for the right about of coffee to waterfall into the basket.

So looks like I don't need a Mythos after all!?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you post a pic of what you have done ?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll try and take a video when back from the weekend away.

Still really surprised by how stable the dosing is day to Day - a nudge of SCC really has helped.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Managed to snap a smidgeon of SCC up the chute:










After two days away, purged for 0.8s then all three doses produced a bang-on-15.5g serving.

http://


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just acquired some spring steel banding, I will try the extension mod:good:


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So my delight with my well behaved grinder lasted precisely as long as the Kilo of Nicaraguan beans!

Cracked open a kilo of rested Rwandan today - static central! For one, I am trying to control this with the SCC as I now know how much impact it can have. Increased the SCC twice this morning and helped a little bit nowhere near replicating the above video.

Have now added more so will see how that changes things for tomorrow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are we just fighting a never ending battle with some beans.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Are we just fighting a never ending battle with some beans.


That was my thought exactly! Never before had such a swing from one end of the scale to the other between beans.

I would say that with A LOT of SCC, I have tamed most of the static. Can almost rest the PF on the rest again, but not quite. Taming the static has come at the cost of the dose tho - my usual 4.5s double dose produces for less than my target 15.5g.

More tweaking tomorrow!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anyone read Jeebsy's blog he posted yesterday? http:// https://allstartedhere.wordpress.com/2018/09/10/grinders/The Anfim clump crusher looks superb - how hard would it be to retrofit something similar to a Ceado, do we think?

The SCC is doing a great job of controlling the ridiculous spray from my current beans but only projects into the middle ⅔ of the chute. That is allowing these pesky beans to squeeze through the gap on the RHS and are hitting the counter up to a foot in front of the grinder!

I have to hold the PF against the chute to catch everything, and the mound produced looks like this:










You can clearly see the elevated mount where the high velocity static is hitting the back of the PF.

So, big change from my above post!

I do like the look of the metal clump crusher - would help to retard the spray also.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

http://coffeenavigated.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/MythosBurralignment-howto_MatNorth.pdf

@Beanosaurus - my above frustrations have got me thinking about replicating your ARSE mod.

I haven' seen a recent post - are you still running an e37s with ARSE?

I also found your link to burr alignment (above), which I would like to try Where did you buy the sticky copper tape?? Cheers


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

....and do you have to use copper, but would good ol' fashioned duct tape suffice?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> http://coffeenavigated.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/MythosBurralignment-howto_MatNorth.pdf
> 
> @Beanosaurus - my above frustrations have got me thinking about replicating your ARSE mod.
> 
> ...


 @rob177palmer

Yes, my A.R.S.E. is indeed, still in action!

I feel there would be no way you'd be able to mod/retrofit the Anfim spring crusher thing unless you perhaps brought it lower down the chute but you want the crusher device to be as close to the grind chamber exit as possible because you then have enough inertia to blast the coffee grounds through it, any further down and stuff would probably clog.

You'd also likely have dimensional issues of the chute to deal with, might have been a goer if Anfim and Ceado shared the same chute component but its obvious they don't.

I have conceived an idea of using a similar 'device' as per Anfim's but it is more like a grate with uniformed spacing and horizontally stacked as that is afterall the axis of which the coffee shoots out at.

We will see... ***Insert sinister laugh***

Have a go at making your own A.R.S.E. its slightly fiddly but the results/reward ratio is high.

Copper tape was obtained from evilBay.







I believe the rationale for such a material is that it won't degrade (burn) under the heat generated by the burrs nor lose it's adhesion unlike duct tape which tends to have an almost viscous stickyness to it especially when heat is involved. Also duct tape would certainly squash way more than copper and as you're effectively creating a shim you'd want it to maintain height.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Sweet - thanks for all that. I'm keen to play with alignment tonight (don't know why hasn't occurred before) so will have to resort to tin foil this time whilst the tape arrives.

It'll obviously require a beer, which will precipitate an empty can...and I have no idea what I could use that for


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Sweet - thanks for all that. I'm keen to play with alignment tonight (don't know why hasn't occurred before) so will have to resort to tin foil this time whilst the tape arrives.
> 
> It'll obviously require a beer, which will precipitate an empty can...and I have no idea what I could use that for


Post results in my other thread if you please, cheers!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I had to bulk grind some crappy beans for a drip machine at the weekend, have to say I was a bit disappointed with how poorly the Ceado grinds at a coarser setting:










I know this is an espresso grinder. I just hadn't appreciated how different this is from, say an EK, at the coarser end of the range.

All a learning curve!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

You would have got better results using a blade grinder.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yep- it looks that way!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah you should've seen the state of that screw by the time I'd finished hammering it in LOL! 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Mizkentz (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm visiting London and Venice in April and was thinking of getting the e37s (non worm design) while I'm there. Appreciate if you guys could recommend the best (price/ sales service) place for me to get it in London/ Venice.


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Ceado are based in Venice!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Here's the tube: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200973097176
> 
> 60mm OD, 4 mm Walls (52mm ID) 200mm long - seems to hold enough for about 150g
> 
> ...


 @rob177palmer My machine has been out of action for months so now I'm back making coffee I am going to order the bits and bobs previously discussed. The ball bearing seller is no longer appearing. I've found others but wanted to check whether you went for stainless steel or a chrome version?

Thanks


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,

This thread hasn't been very active lately so I hope some of you will be checking. I got a new Ceado E37S in October. It came with the smaller hopper. Hoppers overall don't make much sense to me for home users. Single grinding seems the way to go. Exposure to air is the enemy to fresh coffee so why does everyone fill a non air tight container with beans that will sit for days? Depending on your use but we do through 78 grams or so of coffee a day. The difference in price between the Ceado E37S and E37SD is $850 Canadian and I was already pushing my budget spending $2300 C on the E 37S. I use it as a single dose machine. I weight 18 grams of coffee dump them in the grinder and then weight the result. Most grinds I get within .2 grams of what went in which I consider close enough. What has thrown me is how variable I need to set the grind in order to get the 36 gram shot in 30 seconds. My machine has a scale of 1 to 4 with each 1 having 20 divisions. When the machine was new (October) I generally was grinding at about 1.4 to 1.7. Lately I'm down to as low as .4 and .5! This has remained consistent for the last couple of weeks. Is this normal? Also looking at the E37S and the E37SD they look very similar - they look physically the same other than the collar on the SD vs the hopper on the S. They have the same size burrs with the SD having titanium coated and the S having Stainless Steel. The button and set up are different since timed run makes no sense on the single dose machine. I'm wondering if the S can be modified to have a collar similar to the SD, or maybe even the SD collar will fit the S - Ceado won't even answer my emails and the retailer is worried about warranty issues with modifications. Single dosing not only allows you keep coffee stored air tight till you wish to use it, it also allows you to easily switch up coffee (between regular and decaf, or different beans that you might have a morning preference and like something else after dinner) without wasting coffee.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The E 37S dos not work well as a single dose grinder. Although you may get the correct dose of coffee, a considerable portion of that coffee will be from the previous grind session= stale coffee. For consistent dose the beans need pressure from the mass of the beans above .

Alternatively you can exchange the S/hopper for a tube (to fit in the throat) and use a weight to provide the downward pressure.

Single dosing without mass allows the beans to ( popcorn) jump about which gives an inconsistent grind= poor / variable extraction.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree with the above post. I don't even try to single dose the E37s and the quality/taste would suffer. But with a small hopper full of beans, it's a wonderful little grinder.


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks forThe E37S came out as having the least retention of any electric grinder ( hand grinder did better) in the Whole Latte Love test (see you tube). With a freshly cleaned grinder I get .1 to .2 grams of retention. I get no popcorning. - With a freshly cleaned grinder I put in 18 grams of beans and get 18 grams of ground coffee in the portafilter (or occasionally I might get 17.8 or 17.9 grams of ground coffee - and usually the next dose will deliver 18.1 or 18.2 grams of coffee so there's very little retention going on. On their web site Ceado says *This system, unique in the world, ensures in any working stress condition a constant distance between the burrs, allowing to keep the chosen grinding consistency. *- This is referring to their steady lock system and I would take "any working stress condition" to include a full hopper or an empty one. This does give me something to experiment with though and I will try out grinding - empty hopper, full hopper and weighted beans to see if the results vary.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Davec did an article some time ago, which detailed the myth around retention, especially the claim I put 18 in and get 17.9 out. I cannot remember the detail now but it was along the lines of coffee actually trapped within the mechanism that compacts, is retained but does not mix back in. Coffee lost in the mechanism. Coffee that readily mixes back in with the grind. I obviously believe you, but ti would surprise me if you took an E37S out of the box, nd first shotgun 18 in 18....and yes, I have had one


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

You're right this was not out of the box, but the review Mark at whole latte love, he cleaned the machine (opened the machine) the best was the role hand grinder at .32 second E37S at .44 and then .59, .6, .65, .75 and 3.2 for the others in the test , you can see it on you tube. My worst result so far is .3


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Espressobobwaterloo said:


> You're right this was not out of the box, but the review Mark at whole latte love, he cleaned the machine (opened the machine) the best was the role hand grinder at .32 second E37S at .44 and then .59, .6, .65, .75 and 3.2 for the others in the test , you can see it on you tube. My worst result so far is .3


 I do not disagree with you, but I suspect part of the grind you are getting out is a mix of old grids being replaced with fresh every time you grind. I have seen the review you mention and it is very simplistic, nor does it deal with the actual topic of retained coffee. I know you will disagree so I will see if I can find the article for you to read

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/40551-important-grinder-terms/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have also to remember a couple of things. This test was done against 3 Baratzas that are not popular over, a hand grinder of the same, an obsolete piece of junk and the E37s. This is a good grinder but I do not understand why for a similar price you did not buy a purpose built single doser as opposed to the E37s. Do you suffer from pop corning?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> but I suspect part of the grind you are getting out is a mix of old grids being replaced with fresh every time you grind.


 This. I purge around 10g every morning due to this, and there needs to be at least 300g of beans in the hopper (or equivalent weight) for consistency.

The E37s is simply not an appropriate grinder to single dose - I've tried single dosing before out of curiosity due to the same Whole Latte Love video. 18g in and 18g out, but's it's not the same 18g.

If you want a solution that doesn't leave loads of beans in the hopper try something like this...


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

Even if the hopper is full isn't there going to be some old grinds retained in the grinder mechanism? So the 18 grams out will be a bit (that .4 g or so that Mark measured) plus mostly newly ground from the hopper (the other 17.6 g). Love your set up, that's a great poster. I'm not familiar with that machine though. I'm in Canada and haven't seen that brand. I went with the ECM syncronika with flow control. I'm now thinking I should have maybe gone with the lilet bianca - those were my choices at the local retailers, without going way up in money to a La Marzocco, Slayer, Rocket R9. Anyway I've had this set up since October and still struggling to master consistent coffee - mostly good, occasionally wonderful and occasionally pitching down the drain.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think Dave suggested putting something like flour or bicarb or something, mixed in with the beans if you single dose. The point being it is identifiable. Then see how many shots afterwards that grains are visible in the puck, which demonstrates the mixing of old and new


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

That would be interesting, but in the end can you do anything about it? Won't there be some old grinds held in the machine and dispensed mixed in with the new grinds in every shot? Isn't that part of the better design in a more expensive machine - closer tolerances and better design reduce the retained grinds in the machine after grinding you shot?

Thanks for the previous link. It clarifies what we mean but I still end up thinking, to what end? If a machine is well designed and has very low retention I will get a small percentage of old grounds in every dose. Some of those old grounds I imagine stay stuck in those small nooks and crannies of the machine and don't get pushed out (until you disassemble the machine for cleaning.

Also in reply to your questions - no I don't get any popcorning. I occasionally get a bean that is slow to move into the grinder - it sits and spins in the grinder. The E37SD comes with a tube on the machine that is made of rubber and ribbed so you place your hand over it and press down which creates a puff of air to help ensure as much coffee as possible is expelled and less retained.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought you had an 'S' not an 'SD'?


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes I do have the S, I'm just comparing - same size burrs, same motor, same speed, one has a hopper the other has a rubber neck that can collapse to push air through.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Espressobobwaterloo said:


> Yes I do have the S, I'm just comparing - same size burrs, same motor, same speed, one has a hopper the other has a rubber neck that can collapse to push air through.


 So if you have an S, I promise you, you will be experiencing pop corning. Unless you have a weight to push the beans into the burrs then it is inevitable. Which is why several manufacturers have designed devices to prevent this. If you have pop corning, you have uneven particle size....I could go on. There is a lot more to single dosing than thinking 18 in 18 out is nirvana


----------



## scr (Mar 24, 2020)

Would a tamper in the throat then be comparable to the performance of the SD? Has anyone used both by any chance?

I've been leaning towards an S and single dosing with it cause I just can't get over the horrible looking blower thing on the SD.


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

I haven't used the SD but I sort of wish I had upgraded when I bought the S. -$700 Canadian more was what stopped me. The throat thing is not the most attractive but it makes sense for a single dose function. How much time do you spend looking at your grinder? Or you could just go for the E37Z - the niche, a good hand grinder, the versalab M4, the kafatek monolith. It's interesting that all the grinders built to be single dose use look different.

We all march along looking for how to get the perfect cup, I'm working at it, I think about once a week I have a sip and say, Wow that's a great coffee.


----------



## scr (Mar 24, 2020)

Espressobobwaterloo said:


> $700 Canadian more was what stopped me


 I mean that would stop me too but then also is the difference in the cup worth $700? I suppose it's all very subjective but the way I interpret it, when the diminishing returns of the higher range kick in you may as well buy something that you don't regret putting on your kitchen counter.


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes it's so hard to compare because we lay out the money and take one home and live with it - we don't know what the other choice would have been like. Good retailers of course have stuff set up to try but 10 minutes in the showroom isn't like living with it. It's coffee and a hobby - an life's too short to drink bad coffee.


----------



## MaineGrind (May 7, 2020)

Has anyone modded the hopper for single dosing. Just got my grinder in a few days ago I have red speed burrs coming tomorrow.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

MaineGrind said:


> Has anyone modded the hopper for single dosing. Just got my grinder in a few days ago I have red speed burrs coming tomorrow.


Used perspex tube + weight and worked a treat. Don't go too heavy on weight though as it can stall motor

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello all Ceado E37S owners,

I am currently new to Ceado E37S which i got it from my friend, it was a 2016-2017 version which does not have the touch screen function. I am happy with my grinder, but somehow disappointed on the single dosing part as advertised by WLL, which gives me 18g in 15g out, mainly block at the chute part. I have read all the comments above and the perspex tube/ acrylic tube with some weight above is good to get least retention, i will try that soon. Another question I would like to hear from everybody is that how do you adjust your "sweet spot" for a decent espresso shot? Do you adjust by turning finer until both of the burr touches each other, then only start to make it coarser or anyone can share their experience and thoughts?

Happy to hear more owners share about their single dosing experience! Have a nice day ahead everybody ! Cheers


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm not sure it's comparable but I single dose the e92. I get around 1.5g of retention. If I hoover it clean that's what I lose on first dose (weighing in and out). After that I pretty much get out what I put in all be it around a 1.5g old for new grind exchange. I just puff air into the top of the feed tube with my cupped hand as per@DavecUK method.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jason11 said:


> I'm not sure it's comparable but I single dose the e92. I get around 1.5g of retention. If I hoover it clean that's what I lose on first dose (weighing in and out). After that I pretty much get out what I put in all be it around a 1.5g old for new grind exchange. I just puff air into the top of the feed tube with my cupped hand as per@DavecUK method.


 I just found it a real ballache and much easier to use the Niche....I have not used my E92 since. The E92 cost me a lot of money too as I purchased it brand new!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I just found it a real ballache and much easier to use the Niche....I have not used my E92 since. The E92 cost me a lot of money too as I purchased it brand new!


I can see why the Niche is so popular and if it had been available recently (I don't mean pre-order) when I bought the e92 I most likely would have one now instead. I was getting a bit fed up of hand grinding for espresso and the e92 came up for £500 on here which was a bit of a bargain. This is the retention after a weeks use, 2 x @19g grinds per day just before it's weekly hoovering.










I think most of the retention is on the upper burr carrier and I wouldn't have thought this would be exchanged each grind and it is pretty moulded on so I reckon may get 0.5g old grinds each time tops.










I just lost 1.2g of grinds on first grind after hoovering clean.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

BernardBX said:


> Hello all Ceado E37S owners,
> 
> I am currently new to Ceado E37S which i got it from my friend, it was a 2016-2017 version which does not have the touch screen function. I am happy with my grinder, but somehow disappointed on the single dosing part as advertised by WLL, which gives me 18g in 15g out, mainly block at the chute part. I have read all the comments above and the perspex tube/ acrylic tube with some weight above is good to get least retention, i will try that soon. Another question I would like to hear from everybody is that how do you adjust your "sweet spot" for a decent espresso shot? Do you adjust by turning finer until both of the burr touches each other, then only start to make it coarser or anyone can share their experience and thoughts?
> 
> Happy to hear more owners share about their single dosing experience! Have a nice day ahead everybody ! Cheers


 UNPLUG from power. Remove the top burr carrier and thoroughly clean out any coffee. Make sure the 3 stand up wiper arms are clean as the coffee can build up in front of them ( particularly if you adjust with the grinder running). Use a paper towel and spatula to clean between the power burr carrier and the grind chamber. Clean the outlet / chute.

Replace top carrier and tighten screws.Move adjusting lever to the right (tightening grind) while rotating the burr by hand until the burrs begin to touch. If they do not touch when the lever reaches the stop, you need to release the 2 small screws and move the lever back (to left) and refix, adjust to right until burrs touch. At this point the lever should be against the R/H stop. Move the lever back to central position. This will be your average grind set position, further fine adjustment will be required depending on bean type and freshness. If you adjust it when running you will create a buildup of stale coffee in front of the wiper arms and uneven dosing.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I just found it a real ballache and much easier to use the Niche....I have not used my E92 since. The E92 cost me a lot of money too as I purchased it brand new!


 I have an E92 converted for single dose by a previous owner, just bought a set of rubber bellows from WDS Bellows (less than a fiver) and it's now as close to zero retention as you can get, maybe 0.1g on average! Imagine it would work equally well on the E37S


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Boxerman33 said:


> I have an E92 converted for single dose by a previous owner, just bought a set of rubber bellows from WDS Bellows (less than a fiver) and it's now as close to zero retention as you can get, maybe 0.1g on average! Imagine it would work equally well on the E37S


 Great find! What size did you order?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Boxerman33 said:


> I have an E92 converted for single dose by a previous owner, just bought a set of rubber bellows from WDS Bellows (less than a fiver) and it's now as close to zero retention as you can get, maybe 0.1g on average! Imagine it would work equally well on the E37S


They look a bit more professional than my bit of steel pipe 

So is it just those bellows your sitting in the top of the e92 with nothing else ?

When you say 0.1g retention do you mean that's what you lose from weighing in and out each time or is that the total weight of retention in the grinder chamber itself ?

Cheers


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I bought the largest size 62 x 44 x 68 @ £4.23 and it sits nicely into the tube. I cleaned out first with compressed air to ensure there was nothing in the chamber as i think it holds 1-2g in there consistently in my short experience with it. Now i get 19.8-19.9g out from 20g in after a quick pat or two of the bellows. Just need to make a nice stainless perforated cap too sit in them for aesthetics!

Just got the idea from the Ceado naked grinders


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Boxerman33 said:


> I bought the largest size 62 x 44 x 68 @ £4.23 and it sits nicely into the tube. I cleaned out first with compressed air to ensure there was nothing in the chamber as i think it holds 1-2g in there consistently in my short experience with it. Now i get 19.8-19.9g out from 20g in after a quick pat or two of the bellows. Just need to make a nice stainless perforated cap too sit in them for aesthetics!
> 
> Just got the idea from the Ceado naked grinders


It does look smart.

How long do you set the grinder to grind for and at what point do you pat it a couple of times ?


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

My grinder runs for about 30 seconds (bit too long but i've not reset it from the previous owner) quick pat midway whilst burrs are still spinning then once or twice at the end


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

Another question regarding the cleaning of Burrs. The both top and bottom burrs are screw tightly with 3 respective screws. I tried to open with a screw driver, but the 1st attempt failed and somehow damaged the screw. Could i try applying WD-40 to loosen the screw and open it? Any suggestions on this?


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> UNPLUG from power. Remove the top burr carrier and thoroughly clean out any coffee. Make sure the 3 stand up wiper arms are clean as the coffee can build up in front of them ( particularly if you adjust with the grinder running). Use a paper towel and spatula to clean between the power burr carrier and the grind chamber. Clean the outlet / chute.
> 
> Replace top carrier and tighten screws.Move adjusting lever to the right (tightening grind) while rotating the burr by hand until the burrs begin to touch. If they do not touch when the lever reaches the stop, you need to release the 2 small screws and move the lever back (to left) and refix, adjust to right until burrs touch. At this point the lever should be against the R/H stop. Move the lever back to central position. This will be your average grind set position, further fine adjustment will be required depending on bean type and freshness. If you adjust it when running you will create a buildup of stale coffee in front of the wiper arms and uneven dosing.


 Thank you El carajillo. I will try based on your methods. Appreciate it ! @El carajillo


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

BernardBX said:


> Another question regarding the cleaning of Burrs. The both top and bottom burrs are screw tightly with 3 respective screws. I tried to open with a screw driver, but the 1st attempt failed and somehow damaged the screw. Could i try applying WD-40 to loosen the screw and open it? Any suggestions on this?


Make sure you've cleaned out the slot of coffee grinds so you've got a good fit with the screwdriver


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

Jason11 said:


> Make sure you've cleaned out the slot of coffee grinds so you've got a good fit with the screwdriver


 I have tried to clean everything i could, but i still could not unscrew it. Maybe it was due to the coffee ground buildup over time in the gap between the screws as i did not unscrew it for few years. Do you recommend to apply WD-40 as lubricant to loosen the screw?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No do not apply WD40 it will taint the machine and coffee . You need a long screwdriver with the correct sized tip.

Short / stubby screwdrivers are difficult to keep in line and cause the tip to 'cam out' = damaging the screw head.

Fit the S/ driver and give it a light tap to help release the screw


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I've just got a Ceado E37S (new version, the one with quick set gears). I can't actually use it yet as Coffee Italia sent it with a European plug and no UK adapter 🙄 (have ordered one) but I've had a good look at it and removed the top to take a look inside. I had a few questions, I have read the whole thread so apologies if these have been addressed before but I know there's been a few previous versions of this grinder.

*1. Adjusting grind size*

From reading various posts, lots of people suggest setting the grind to finest and then moving to coarser as needed as this is easier and doesn't require cleaning the burrs in between adjustments (I'm also planning to try slow bean feeding which requires finer grind than normal). Advice seems to be to adjust the grind finer until you hear the burrs touch and then pull back a few clicks. I have tried to follow @El carajillo's instructions in this post https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/26138-ceado-e37s-owners-thread/?do=findComment&comment=756590 earlier in this thread but I wonder if they are for a different/older model as they didn't make sense for this unit. Powered off, I used the quick set gears to move the grind setting towards 0 (grinder came set at 1) and used a cake tester to move the bottom burr thinking that at some point I wouldn't be able to move it and at that point I'd know the burrs are touching and it's time to go coarser a few clicks. But hey ho, I got to zero (even tried lower than zero) and I could still move the bottom burr. I've recorded a short video to illustrate https://photos.app.goo.gl/wKRGL6nywK4MgZtv8. Am I missing something here? This doesn't make sense to me....

*2. SCC (static and clumping control system)*

A lot of the conversation in this thread has been about static/clumping/spraying. It seems that with the new version SCC is no longer adjustable (the manual says nothing about it). Is that correct? Even Whole Latte Love's video makes it clear SCC adjustment is for "older models". I had a look at the flap from the chute looking up and from the inside (with bottom burr removed). The flap on my unit seems wider and longer than other photos I've seen on the forum (see photos)? I'm not sure if the newer model features changes to the flap compared to previous versions? My unit also seems to have only a very narrow gap behind the flap so I am wondering whether ground coffee will be able to come out successfully or whether loads of it will be stuck behind the flap. Can anyone confirm whether on this newer model the flap can/should be adjusted and how?

Thanks


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi. I have a Ceado E37s similar to yours. The scc thing on newer models cannot be changed. In my experience there is no need to change the SCC angle now as the spray/static issues have been engineered out with the revised design change.

With regards your grind setting, the initial factory setting is will need to be altered. You will need to run the grinder and keep twisting the adjustment finer until you hear the chirping sound of the burrs touching. Once you here that, back of a touch courser. That should be your zero point.

What I then did was get some cheep supermarket beans and run them through the grinder to season the burrs. I also tried to dial in an espresso shot with these cheap beans so as I knew roughly where I needed to set the grinder for a 30s shot. Once I knew this I moved the metal plate with the numbers on so as the setting read 2. I figured if I set a standard espresso at 2 then I would have enough room either way (course or fine) to dial in lighter or darker roasts and still be in the number scale.

It's a great grinder btw 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

axpetts said:


> Hi. I have a Ceado E37s similar to yours. The scc thing on newer models cannot be changed. In my experience there is no need to change the SCC angle now as the spray/static issues have been engineered out with the revised design change.
> 
> With regards your grind setting, the initial factory setting is will need to be altered. You will need to run the grinder and keep twisting the adjustment finer until you hear the chirping sound of the burrs touching. Once you here that, back of a touch courser. That should be your zero point.
> 
> ...


 Do you produce a dose of 4-5g/sec as advertised? I am using the 2016 model with adjustable SCC. For 19-20g of dose, I need to set the double shot dose at 7 seconds. I've been trying to adjust the SCC but when i try to adjust maybe less than 5degree, it sprays out and made a mess all over.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Mine is the 2018 model with the non adjustable SCC. I have the double set to 4.2 seconds and that gives me 18 grams

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't know if the beans are one of the issues. I have gotten 18g in 5 seconds previously with different beans. Hence, don't know what happened on that. So I'm here to ask for advice


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

BernardBX said:


> Don't know if the beans are one of the issues. I have gotten 18g in 5 seconds previously with different beans. Hence, don't know what happened on that. So I'm here to ask for advice


I find that I need to grind longer (on a finer setting) for lighter roast beans. The longest it has taken me to grind 18g with light roast is about 5.3 seconds

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

> With regards your grind setting, the initial factory setting is will need to be altered. You will need to run the grinder and keep twisting the adjustment finer until you hear the chirping sound of the burrs touching. Once you here that, back of a touch courser. That should be your zero point.


 Several silly questions. From what you're describing this is an adjustment you're making with the motor running? I know this is what the manual says but surely doing this with the motor running means you could cause damage to the burrs if they touch while running? I'm a bit apprehensive doing this if I'm honest. It also means you need the completely purge the grinder before every adjustment. I'd much rather go to finest before the very first grind and just go coarser from there but I don't know how to do this.

Secondly, what is the explanation for the phenomenon I have recorded in the video? The dial is set to zero but I can still move the bottom burr (so the burrs cannot be touching). Albeit I did the adjustment with motor off but zero is the finest grind, surely the burrs should be touching by then and I shouldn't be able to turn the bottom burr, at least I should notice a sound.

What was the factory setting on the grind on yours? Mine was 1 (very fine I guess). Your post suggests that you adjusted finer and then settled on 2 eventually which suggests that perhaps the factory setting on yours was higher than 2?

Glad to hear static/clumping issues have been ironed out.


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

If you are not running the motor until both of your burr touches you wouldn't know the so called "zero point". I mean if you have tons of beans to waste, you can use the "trial and error" method until you get your perfect settings to dial a perfect shot of espresso.

And also zero on the indication does not mean it is the finest cause you can easily unscrew the "handle that adjust the grind settings". By doing so, the best way to indicate finest is by the "burr touching" method.
This is purely based on my experience, correct me if I'm wrong cause I'm quite new to ceado grinder either.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

You will need to make the initial adjustment with the motor running to hear the change in sound. Don't worry about the burrs touching - you will not damage them. That is the reccomended way and is the way most people do it.

With regards going past zero, again don't worry. The number is just there for relative guidance. You can move the metal disc with the numbers on without actually altering the grind setting by sliding it with two fingers. Like I said, find the point the burrs touch and then slide the number scale to suit.

I can't remember exactly where my grinder was set to by the factory, but I remember taking some dialling in.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Factory grind setting is random and irrelevant. Personally I would prefer to find the zero point by soinning the top burr by hand and adjusting until I just detect interference then back off. Ultimately the zero point is also fairly irrelevant once you know roughly where you need to be for espresso. That's what I did and when I found where that was, I undid the 2 screws and reset the adjuster to the mid point, so as a result my adjuster is usually between 3-5 for most beans and I've never chirped my burrs. Mine is a v2 with metal adjustable SCC but I have just flipped it up out of the grind path. It's fine usually, I don't seem to get spraying grounds very often.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

This is exactly the same method I described (for model with lever adjustment). The result I have is exactly the same , set between 3 and5 depending on bean type, age and humidity.

The worm gear on the newer model will give a superfine tweak to adjustment BUT the bean type and atmospherics will change and so will the setting to accommodate.

As I have not seen the newer machine in the flesh. With the Mch unplugged and rotating the burr with a probe, can the adjuster be moved back beyond 0 until the burrs touch ? How far beyond 0 before the burrs touch in deg's. OR does it touch immediately ?

If the adjustment goes back beyond zero it make the numbers irrelevant other than as a guide as on the earlier model (And the MAZZER'S)


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you. I wish this were explained in the manual.

Two additional questions

1) is it ok to do this process with motor on but no coffee in the grinder? Can the grinder get damaged?

2) you both mentioned spinning or rotating the top burr manually. Do you mean to use the quick set gears that are on the new version while running the motor ? The manual doesn't say there's any there's any other way to adjust the grind but perhaps I've missed it as the writing is so small.

thanks


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

For other noobs like me, this video shows how to calibrate this particular version of Ceado E37S about 6.20 into the video. I can hear how the burrs will sound when they touch. It doesn't seem that hard once you see it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I didn't realise you could get that adjuster as an upgrade. Hmm. Now, how much, and do I want one? Having had a Eureka before the Ceado I do miss a screw adjuster, somehow the stiction of the early E37S isn't quite as nice and precise, although it certainly works well enough. Maybe a Christmas present to myself if things improve...

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Silly question, what does the flap do? I have read in this thread and others that not having the flap or having it too wide open means grinds shoot everywhere. But if you dose into a cup which contains the spray, is the flap still relevant? What would happen if it didn't exist in this scenario? (trying to understand more about this grinder -- in the latest version of this Ceado the flap is not adjustable (well, I guess that you could technically increase the gap with a screwdriver to open it up more but the manual has no instructions on changing the flap at all so I assume you're not meant to touch it).

Thanks


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

tripleshot said:


> Silly question, what does the flap do? I have read in this thread and others that not having the flap or having it too wide open means grinds shoot everywhere. But if you dose into a cup which contains the spray, is the flap still relevant? What would happen if it didn't exist in this scenario? (trying to understand more about this grinder -- in the latest version of this Ceado the flap is not adjustable (well, I guess that you could technically increase the gap with a screwdriver to open it up more but the manual has no instructions on changing the flap at all so I assume you're not meant to touch it).
> 
> Thanks


 Anyone has any thoughts on this? I noticed that there's stale grounds stuck behind the flap. If the flap were a little bit more open I could dislodge them with my air blower. But In this version of the Ceado the flap is not adjustable. I guess I could use a small screwdriver to pull it up slightly but:

a) what impact can I expect on my grind (apart from flying grinds which is fine as I dose into a cup so all contained). Note that I am single dosing with a weight on top and I WDT before tamping

b) will this have an impact on my warranty

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I didn't realise you could get that adjuster as an upgrade. Hmm. Now, how much, and do I want one? Having had a Eureka before the Ceado I do miss a screw adjuster, somehow the stiction of the early E37S isn't quite as nice and precise, although it certainly works well enough. Maybe a Christmas present to myself if things improve...
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry


 About 300$


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

tripleshot said:


> Anyone has any thoughts on this? I noticed that there's stale grounds stuck behind the flap. If the flap were a little bit more open I could dislodge them with my air blower. But In this version of the Ceado the flap is not adjustable. I guess I could use a small screwdriver to pull it up slightly but:
> 
> a) what impact can I expect on my grind (apart from flying grinds which is fine as I dose into a cup so all contained). Note that I am single dosing with a weight on top and I WDT before tamping
> 
> ...


 I have not seen the inner workings of the new machine. When you mention flap / non adjustable.

The flap on mine is metal ( alloy) it just hangs freely and is opened by the thrust of the coffee

The adjustable component is a tensioned spring which helps remove static when set correctly to "stroke the coffee"


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

In my case, If I grind to the espresso settings with ratio of 1:2 (18-20g in, 35-40g out) in approx 30 seconds. I tend to take longer than 5 seconds (approx 7s) for me to get a 18-20g dose. I am not using the single dosing method with weights above but leaving a 500g beans in the big hopper. But when i tune my settings into slight coarser, the ground tend to be fluffier and looks satisfying with 18-20g ground in 5-6sec. Should i stick to the longer time with great espresso extraction or slight coarser to get fluffier ground?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hard to say really. If you like the results then it must be right for you and the coffee you drink. Most of what I buy is lighter end of medium. I've never had a bean that took 7 seconds to get 18g, but ultimately it's about what gives you the result in the cup rather than a lovely looking dose. I'm not quite sure what's going on, as I am fairly sure that if I tightened the grind enough to make it take 7 sec to fill the porta filter it would choke my machine. But in your case the numbers seem right. Maybe they changed burr design?

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

BernardBX said:


> In my case, If I grind to the espresso settings with ratio of 1:2 (18-20g in, 35-40g out) in approx 30 seconds. I tend to take longer than 5 seconds (approx 7s) for me to get a 18-20g dose. I am not using the single dosing method with weights above but leaving a 500g beans in the big hopper. But when i tune my settings into slight coarser, the ground tend to be fluffier and looks satisfying with 18-20g ground in 5-6sec. Should i stick to the longer time with great espresso extraction or slight coarser to get fluffier ground?


Is your grinder the 110V or 240V version? The 110V tends to grind a little slower I believe due to the motor RPM being lower.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

axpetts said:


> Is your grinder the 110V or 240V version? The 110V tends to grind a little slower I believe due to the motor RPM being lower.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Hi @axpetts, I'm using the 220-240V and just couldn't get that results. I'm already at a point where I use my EM specialita for espresso. Just when it's too coarse for espresso (15sec extract 30g of coffee with 18g dose), the grind is fluffy and soft. But when I dial to espresso settings, extraction 1:2 ratio in 30s, the ground stuck on the chute and does not come out 20g dose in 10s....disappointed


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can fit the worm gear grind size adjustment setup from the SD to the S model?

Reason I'm asking is that the SD version has the ability to flip the work drive out of the way and make large scale adjustments quickly for different brew methods.


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

axpetts said:


> Mine is the 2018 model with the non adjustable SCC. I have the double set to 4.2 seconds and that gives me 18 grams
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 With that being said, would like to know with 18g dose, what was your targeted yield? How much of espresso you've got in how many seconds? Your input is much appreciated. @axpetts


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I took the burrs off today to give them a good clean. I put them back and I think the sound of grinding is not quite as smooth as before and I may be imagining it but I think I can see a slight wobble in the bottom grinder see video






I hear stories of other people having mis-aligned burrs, could that be the case here or am i just listening too much into it? I double checked the screws are all secure and there doesn't seem to be much that can go in the wrong alignment with this design. A related question is how the heck are you meant to clean the burrs properly without taking them off if by taking them off you end up with other issues?

Any advice?


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

> 21 minutes ago, tripleshot said:
> 
> I took the burrs off today to give them a good clean. I put them back and I think the sound of grinding is not quite as smooth as before and I may be imagining it but I think I can see a slight wobble in the bottom grinder see video


 Hi there, did you clean the burrs by removing the burrs like burr replacement or you are just unscrew the 3 top screws to clean the upper and lower burr with a brush and vacuum?


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I removed the burrs like burr replacement so detached them from the unit. Was this the wrong thing to do?!


----------



## BernardBX (Jul 5, 2020)

tripleshot said:


> I removed the burrs like burr replacement so detached them from the unit. Was this the wrong thing to do?!


 You shouldn't be doing that instead as advised by my dealer. In this case, if you are getting misaligned burrs then you will have to send back for service. But if you are lucky enough, you might get the settings back. Curious to know why did you remove the burrs if you are just doing the cleaning 😅


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh no what a pain! I removed them because I couldn't get all the stuck grinds off with just a brush and a hoover. I am sure I had seen a video where it suggested doing a deep clean in this manner (but can't recall where).

Does it sound like mis-aligned burrs to you? What do mis-aligned burrs sound/look/behave like? Is sending back for service the only way? I've only been at this for 2 weeks, what a numpty 😞


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Sorry, a very important piece of information I left out which I'd forgotten until now. When the bottom burr was detached I accidentally dropped one of the screws in the housing. I turned the grinder upside down to get the screw out. I'm horrified now that that had something to do with this.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

This is where I got the idea 



 and in the comments WLL confirmed that burr alignment is not necessary after cleaning


----------



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

I gave the following method a go, only messed around with the upper burr and it took an hour but by the end the ink rubbed off far more evenly than it did when I first started. No idea if it has improved the taste of my shots, impossible to do a blind taste test but the grinder makes far less noise when the burrs are slowing down to stop and you don't hear the *chirp* that was there previously.

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe t (Jan 14, 2021)

I looked through this thread, and couldn't necessarily find anyone with the same issue I've been facing so here goes.

I got my E37S last week, and have been running into some serious clog / jamming problems. Essentially, I can grind coarsely no problem (I get an 18g in 36g out shot in 10 seconds or so), but as soon as I start to get past a certain point, I stop being able to get any beans ground (they essentially get mashed in the burrs, so I have to clean the burrs out). For me, this point is somewhere around "1.5" if "0" is when the burrs just touch.

I've also noticed the chute clogs up a bit sometimes (this has the new static flap), but that doesn't seem to be causing this issue (as even if I clear it, I still get nothing out, the beans just kinda mash around in there). Even if I adjust the grind size coarser as I'm grinding (when they're stuck), it just won't grind.

I thought it could be related to the beans (because the ones I was using might have been stale), but even with fresh beans, I just can't get it fine enough without getting jammed up in the burrs.

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas of what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you adjusting with the grinder running ?

Are you adjusting with beans in the grind chamber ?

Both of the above can cause the ground beans to backup and compact in front of the 3 wiper arms.

Only small amounts of grounds are then pushed out being the very last ones ground.

Lift the top off and look to see if there is a compacted line of grounds in front of the wiper arms, clear this out and wipe the grind chamber with K/roll to remove any oily residue.

Also check the flap moves freely.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As above. I also use cotton buds and push them through the chute from burr chamber outwards while rotating the burrs back and forth by hand after clearing the chamber and front of the wiper arms. It's also a good idea to really clean and even polish the inside of the chute (not with any compound, just maybe kitchen roll or a clean dry mini soft polishing wheel on a rotary tool).


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Grinders are like computers in that when you first get them, they are a real pain, but after a few months you love them. I imagine you may have started off with a coarse grind and then tightened it up. I used to do this and suffered as you have, clogged grinders. DaveC pointed out that you should start with a fine grind. A coarse grind means loads of beans fill the space between the burrs clogging it, and possibly stalling it. If you have done this you may have to take it apart and clean it up and start again. Rest assured - you have a wonderful grinder.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm also thinking, 1.5 away from zero is probably much finer than I've ever needed to grind - I would have thought that would take you into the sort of territory where the machine chokes?


----------



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

I've choked my grinder several times. Either gone too fine (Turkish level) or mistakingly got some moisture in with the beans. If you're lucky you can crank her super coarse while the motor is running and the blockage will be expelled, otherwise you're dismantling and scraping with a brush.

Polishing the exit chute and adjusting the flap might help.


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

Could anyone tell me what the changes are from an 'old' E37s to a current model? Or where I will find any info on the forum?

Thanks


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

There has been a few updates since the original E37s model. The latest models now have the touch control pad and new worm gear adjuster. The adjustable clump crusher disappeared a while ago. The PF forks now have a rubber buffer. 
The 83mm burrs and basic design have stayed the same. 
There may be other changes I haven't mentioned.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

One thing to note is that the worm gear adjuster WON'T fit on earlier models. I can't remember what the cutoff point was (serial number F or later?).


----------

